# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Κλαδεματα φυτων για ενυδρειο

## demis

Εχω ενα 120 λτ ενυδρειο με γαριδουλες κ 4 μωρα θυλικους ξιφοφορους κ εχω μεσα φυτα ξυλα πετρες κτλ αλλα δεν εχω πολλα φυτα γιατι δεν βρισκω κ τπτ σπουδαιο εδω περα. Θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να το κανω φουλ φυτεμενο κ ομορφο αλλα οπως παντα εδω δεν βρισκω αυτο που ψαχνω οποτε αν καποιος εχει φυτα κ τα καλδευει κ του περισευει κανενα φυτο αν θελει κ δεν εχει τιποτα να τα κανει αν θελει να μου χαρισει μερικα κλαδεματα ο,τι δηποτε φυτο κ να ειναι δεν εχω προβλημα.

----------

